# [emerge+tsocks] problema download pacchetti[RISOLTO]

## drumpaul

questo l'output di emerge world:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 24) media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

--16:25:51--  http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di mirror.switch.ch in corso... 130.59.10.34, 130.59.10.35

Connessione a mirror.switch.ch|130.59.10.34:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 1,277,929 (1.2M) [application/x-tar]

100%[=================================================================================================>] 1,277,929    166.28K/s    ETA 00:00

16:26:00 (150.30 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2" salvato [1277929/1277929]

TERMINATO --16:26:00--

Scaricati: 1,277,929 byte in 1 file

>>> Downloading 'http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

--16:26:00--  http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di kent.dl.sourceforge.net in corso... 212.219.56.167

Connessione a kent.dl.sourceforge.net|212.219.56.167:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 1,277,929 (1.2M) [application/x-bzip2]

100%[=================================================================================================>] 1,277,929    146.22K/s    ETA 00:00

16:26:10 (137.72 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2" salvato [1277929/1277929]

TERMINATO --16:26:10--

Scaricati: 1,277,929 byte in 1 file

>>> Downloading 'http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

--16:26:10--  http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di easynews.dl.sourceforge.net in corso... 69.16.168.245

Connessione a easynews.dl.sourceforge.net|69.16.168.245:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 1,277,929 (1.2M) [application/x-bzip2]

100%[=================================================================================================>] 1,277,929    160.12K/s    ETA 00:00

16:26:20 (151.87 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2" salvato [1277929/1277929]

TERMINATO --16:26:20--

Scaricati: 1,277,929 byte in 1 file

>>> Downloading 'http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

--16:26:20--  http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di jaist.dl.sourceforge.net in corso... 150.65.7.130

Connessione a jaist.dl.sourceforge.net|150.65.7.130:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 1,277,929 (1.2M) [application/x-bzip2]

100%[=================================================================================================>] 1,277,929    153.38K/s    ETA 00:00

16:26:30 (138.03 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2" salvato [1277929/1277929]

TERMINATO --16:26:30--

Scaricati: 1,277,929 byte in 1 file

>>> Downloading 'http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

--16:26:30--  http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di osdn.dl.sourceforge.net in corso... 66.35.250.221

Connessione a osdn.dl.sourceforge.net|66.35.250.221:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 1,277,929 (1.2M) [application/x-bzip2]

100%[=================================================================================================>] 1,277,929    173.91K/s    ETA 00:00

16:26:43 (142.86 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2" salvato [1277929/1277929]

TERMINATO --16:26:43--

Scaricati: 1,277,929 byte in 1 file

>>> Downloading 'http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

--16:26:43--  http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net in corso... 130.59.138.20

Connessione a surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net|130.59.138.20:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 1,277,929 (1.2M) [application/x-bzip2]

100%[=================================================================================================>] 1,277,929    131.06K/s    ETA 00:00

16:26:52 (145.88 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2" salvato [1277929/1277929]

TERMINATO --16:26:52--

Scaricati: 1,277,929 byte in 1 file

>>> Downloading 'http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

--16:26:52--  http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di switch.dl.sourceforge.net in corso... 130.59.138.20

Connessione a switch.dl.sourceforge.net|130.59.138.20:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 1,277,929 (1.2M) [application/x-bzip2]

100%[=================================================================================================>] 1,277,929    111.22K/s    ETA 00:00

16:27:03 (127.16 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2" salvato [1277929/1277929]

TERMINATO --16:27:03--

Scaricati: 1,277,929 byte in 1 file

>>> Downloading 'http://keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

--16:27:03--  http://keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/freetype/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net in corso... 210.146.64.4

Connessione a keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net|210.146.64.4:80... fallito: Timeout della connessione.

Altro tentativo in corso.
```

Uso tsocks insieme a emerge per riuscire ad uscire su internet tramite un proxy socks5. Fino a qualche giorno fa non avevo problemi, solo che non capisco cosa ho fatto ma ora quando tento d'emergere qualcosa il risultato è quello sopra mostrato.

Ho provato a scaricare manualmente ed infilare il sorgente nei distfiles e tutto va a buon fine, però ciò non è accettabile.

Inoltre il comando tsocks in aggiunta a tutti gli altri programmi (ftp,ssh,wget,sync...) che escono sul web funzionano a dovere...

che può essere successo?

Illuminatemi per favore, grazie!

Ciao

PS

magari può esservi utile anche un emerge --info, eccolo:

```
Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 24 May 2007 13:50:02 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X acpi aiglx alsa aotuv apache2 arts artswrappersuid audiofile cid clflush cmov cups cx8 dbus de dri dts encode fpu fxsr gtk hal ht java jpeg kde mca mce midi mmx mp3 mplayer msr mtrr ncurses nls ogg opengl pae pat pbe pge pse pse36 qt4 sep sftp slang socks5 ss sse sse2 ssl tm truetype tsc unicode up vhosts vme vorbis x86 xine xorg xtpr xvid" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="trident vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Last edited by drumpaul on Mon May 28, 2007 9:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> Uso tsocks insieme a emerge per riuscire ad uscire su internet tramite un proxy socks5. Fino a qualche giorno fa non avevo problemi, solo che non capisco cosa ho fatto ma ora quando tento d'emergere qualcosa il risultato è quello sopra mostrato.

 

Se prima funzionava e adesso no, devi cercare di capire esattamente cosa è stato modificato nel tuo sistema dopo l'ultimo funzionamento corretto e prima dell'inizio dei problemi. Il proxy socks lo gestisci tu? Prova a verificare che magari non ci sia qualche problema da quel lato.

----------

## drumpaul

Penso di aver fatto qualche aggiornamento selvaggio, ma sinceramente non ricordo, se fossi riuscito a risalire a cosa avrei potuto combinare magari non sarei qui.

Purtroppo il proxy non lo gestisco io, ma mi sento di dire, e sperare, che il problema non sia da quella parte perché lo stesso traffico che utilizza emerge, con altri applicativi funziona: in sostanza la porta 80, 21, 873 sono 'libere'... ci sono altre porte che ho dimenticato che servono ad emerge? cmq ripeto dal sync ai servizi più disparati funzionano...

boh, altre idee?

----------

## Scen

Hai provato a ricontrollare tutti i passaggi di configurazione necessari (vedi questa discussione)? Magari un aggiornamento ha corrotto qualche pacchetto o ha modificato (o HAI modificato  :Razz:  ) dei file di configurazione vitali.

----------

## drumpaul

argh, grazie per le risposte...ma il topic l'avevo aperto io... e comunque ho provato con entrambe le soluzioni sperimentate in quella discussione cioè sia con dante che con tsocks, le altre apps funzionano mentre l'emerge fa le bizze. purtroppo più degli output pubblicati nel primo post non so che info darvi    :Confused: 

è una cosa frustrante non aver 'trovato' neanche un indizio sulla risoluzione di questo strano problema, tra l'altro non mi sembra di aver fatto particolari configurazioni apparte il classico etc-update dopo l'aggiornamento.

----------

## dark_knight

Mi chiedo: un comportamento del genere è normale?

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/freetype-2.3.4.tar.bz2
> 
> ...

 

(notare la destinazione nella quale wget salva il file)

Può essere collegato al problema?

----------

## drumpaul

Vacca... (ehm scusate il termine), effettivamente non avevo notato questo 'piccolo' particolare, in effetti sotto /usr/portage/distfiles ho le rispettive cartelle degli host da cui emerge scarica i pacchetti...

stai a vedere che quel maledetto wget si frappone tra me ed emerge.

ora controllo e vedo di sistemare.

Grazie per l'ottimo colpo d'occhio... quanto a me vedrò di andar presto da un'oculista!  :Shocked: 

Ciao

----------

## drumpaul

Ok ragazzi, risolto grazie a @dark_knight

In pratica ho editato il file /etc/make.conf e apportato questo cambiamento:

Da cosi:

```
#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

```

A cosi:

```
#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR} -nd"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR} -nd"
```

In pratica ho decommentato le righe facenti riferimento a come emerge scarica i pacchetti e ho aggiunto l'opzione -nd per eliminare tutto il percorso in eccedenza

L'unica cosa che non mi spiego è perché prima funzionava di default e ora ho dovuto modificare manualmente...ma tanto meglio così, ho imparato a conoscere un pochino di più emerge!   :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti!

Ciao

----------

